
Jupiter's south pole - _eric
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/jpl/pia21390/approaching-jupiter
======
_eric
This is an enhanced image. Here's a submission with the first image:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13614530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13614530)

